# Great weekend



## Timberlinek9 (Mar 20, 2008)

We spent 3 days at a herding trial this past weekend in Birdsboro, PA. My dog was entered on sheep and cattle each day. Friday we just missed qualifying by half a point in each class. They were both very nice runs but the 50% rule got him. Saturday he had 2 more nice runs and Q'd on both. He finished 2nd on cattle and 4th on sheep. And on Sunday he had 2 fairly good runs on both and placed 2nd again on cattle and a third on sheep. He finished the weekend with a title in HIAs and 2 legs in HSAc. He should complete his cattle title the first weekend in Dec back in Birdsboro.

HIAs = Herding Intermidiate A course sheep
HSAc = Herding Started A course Cattle


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely sounds like a great weekend for you guys!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Great weekend HERDING!*

Congrats to you both!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Great weekend HERDING!*

Sounds like a great weekend!!! Congrats! We will be looking for the cattle title in Dec!!

BTW - my ex-husband lives in Birdsboro as does his sister and nephews...... very nice area, very pretty.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Great weekend HERDING!*

Congrats!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Great weekend HERDING!*

That's Great!!! Congratulations....


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Great weekend HERDING!*

Wonderful!!!

















Lee


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Awesome job to you both!


----------

